# Attachment help



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all I've been off the forum for a while. Sorry I hope no one missed me to much. While I was away I had to replace three pistons in me JD850 due to failure. They were the OG's and the spacer between the rings was falling apart. Everything in side the engine looked good. I replaced the rod bearings, pistons, rings, head gasket and r & r ed the injectors so they would be eaiser to pull if needed later.
also repaired some wire issues. It starts better and runs really good. 

I would like to ask an attachment question: I would like to get a Bush Hog but I don't know what size to get. I was thinking about a 54". Is that to large for a 27Hp tractor? Do I need a Overrun clutch? if so why?


Thanks for the help

Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Panelman55 said:


> Hi all I've been off the forum for a while. Sorry I hope no one missed me to much. While I was away I had to replace three pistons in me JD850 due to failure. They were the OG's and the spacer between the rings was falling apart. Everything in side the engine looked good. I replaced the rod bearings, pistons, rings, head gasket and r & r ed the injectors so they would be eaiser to pull if needed later.
> also repaired some wire issues. It starts better and runs really good.
> 
> I would like to ask an attachment question: I would like to get a Bush Hog but I don't know what size to get. I was thinking about a 54". Is that to large for a 27Hp tractor? Do I need a Overrun clutch? if so why?
> ...


Welcome back PM! I've been wondering this myself for my machine. I know my 35 PTO HP will spin a 6 footer no problem, but I was wondering how it would do in the thick brush. According to my dealer, they say it will easily cut up grass and light brush. Larger stuff will tax it, though it will do it if I hit it slowly. What are you mowing Panelman? I'd say it would be about the same as with my machine. Grass and light brush, no problem. My friend has a 27 HP rig with a 60 inch and it scarfes up the brush and grass with relative ease. The overrun clutch is meant to keep you from riding the momentum of the spinning blades when you push in your clutch. The momentum of the running blades can push you forward even if you hit the clutch and apply the brakes.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply TB. I was going to try to make funds with the Bush Hog, so I'm sure I'll have to stuck it in ruff places from time to time. Is your 35HP gas or diesel? I don't know if that matters much with a cutter but had to ask.



Panelman55


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I think a 5 footer would be a good fit for your tractor. Go to Tractor data and notice the 850 came out with a live pto after 1984 and a certain serial number. Depends on which side of that serial number you are on whether you need an over run clutch or not.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine should have a two stage clutch but its one of those things I don't know if works correctly or not. I often times have problems changing gear and starting the pto. Might be that the clutch is stuck, I've heard Yanmars have always had clutch sticking issues. If I have a clutch problem now I'm going to have to fix it after the bush hog event.


Panelman55


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might make sure your clutch is correctly adjusted. Also, you probably know this, but these gear transmissions require complete stoppage for shifting if done correctly. A stuck clutch is either stuck or not stuck, meaning it works or don't work. Yours works so it is not stuck, Possibly out of adjustment, yes. Maybe you have a manual or maybe this thead here might shed a little light on your problem. http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/john-deere-ag-tractors/126886-jd-850-power-take-off-3.html


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Your correct I need to adjust the clutch first. The tractor is now on a friends farm, waiting for the rain to stop and the sun to dry things up so we can plow, and till his garden spots. He has the bush hog and is willing to let me hock to and try it. I'll check adjustments before I try it. I have 2 service manuals, I can compare notes on.



Panelman55


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Know this is an old post......The JD850 is a 22hp tractor, the 950 is the 27 hp. I ran a 5ft cutter on my 850 with no problems, of course, I cut all brush down 1st.....

Anyone using a PTO operated implement NEEDS to use a Over Run Clutch (mower, tiller, posthole digger, etc.etc.)....The Clutch protects your engine from blowing.....if that mower or tiller stops suddenly....it will stop your engine Dead Cold....there goes your piston rods....The Over Run Clutch will SLIP when that attachments stops allowing the pto to continue to spin, saving your engine. Is your engine worth a $100.00 Clutch?.....YES IT IS....BUY ONE....

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

smokinmad said:


> Know this is an old post......The JD850 is a 22hp tractor, the 950 is the 27 hp. I ran a 5ft cutter on my 850 with no problems, of course, I cut all brush down 1st.....
> 
> Anyone using a PTO operated implement NEEDS to use a Over Run Clutch (mower, tiller, posthole digger, etc.etc.)....The Clutch protects your engine from blowing.....if that mower or tiller stops suddenly....it will stop your engine Dead Cold....there goes your piston rods....The Over Run Clutch will SLIP when that attachments stops allowing the pto to continue to spin, saving your engine. Is your engine worth a $100.00 Clutch?.....YES IT IS....BUY ONE....
> 
> edro:Smokin'edro:


You don't need an over run clutch with a live pto. 

You do need an over run clutch without a live pto. The implement inertia will continue to push you forward without it. 

A live pto or an over run clutch will not keep the implement from stopping your engine if the implement stops suddenly. 

A slip clutch would be used for sudden stop protection. Here is a good article on slip clutches. http://countrysidenetwork.com/daily...ip-clutch-needs-to-make-your-farm-tools-list/

I don't intend to sound like a know it all here so please don't take my comments as such.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Just Mis-informed.....of course I Was using a 2-N back in those days, so the info was good Then....lol.....Thanks for the Wisdom, Winston......who says you can't teach old dogs new tricks...

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Panelman55 said:


> Your correct I need to adjust the clutch first. The tractor is now on a friends farm, waiting for the rain to stop and the sun to dry things up so we can plow, and till his garden spots. He has the bush hog and is willing to let me hock to and try it. I'll check adjustments before I try it. I have 2 service manuals, I can compare notes on.
> 
> Panelman55


Hey, I once had a JD850. It blew up because of poor diesel mechanic who really didn't know tractors. Thus, I traded the JD850 "as-is" for a Yanmar YM-2610. The YM2610 is the same tractor as a JD850, but RED in color with the PowerShift like automatic and multi-speed PTO. Both tractors have the 3T80 engine. I've uploaded all the manuals here to this site. Search the manuals section under my ID. 

OK, with all that said, one IMPORTANT item you will need on your JD850 is an OVER-RUN external Clutch. Fredricks Outdoors and/or Hoye both have the type that works with the Yanmars/JD CUTs. Just look up the parts catalog on Fredricks.
tractors - https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/yanmar 
parts - https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/yanmar-parts
parts JD specific - https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/john-deere 
(their prices are soooo much better for JD parts too! Even the engine rebuild kits because the engines are Yanmars.) 

Also, I run a JD-261 finishing mower behind the YM2610/JD850. I use it to bush hog too since the stackable wheel adjustments can raise the rear of the deck up to 8-inches high. This is a 60-inch unit. 

PS, a Yanmar garden plot PTO tiller will work well on your JD850 too!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might depend on the age of his 850 whether he needs an over run clutch. Seems the newer models had the two stage clutch. Might check the serial number. http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/john-deere-owning-operating/62261-jd-850-question.html


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Well Guys....

The tiller I bought had the over run clutch on it...I know it's just another "Added" security...with MY LUCK' I can use ALL the Idiot proofing I can get....lol...

As for my 850....well the hydraulic pump took a dump.....filled everything with shavings...It had an add-on power steering unit (hydraulic), Every time I shut the engine down it would screech to a Sudden Stop. I thought a bearing in the drive line had gone out when I had water in the hydraulics. SO, I bought a Yanmar 276D. 27hp, 4wd. and I love it.

So the 850.....my son was up from Texass and wondered out loud, what you doing you "johnnie". Gonna getit running and send it to Texass. BIG SMILE...Really? So he came back for CHRISTmas to get his tractor......

He removed the Power Steering Unit, took it apart, cleaned it and the tractor runs like a champ...Lil" creep tho, found a 950 w/fel sitting in a friends yard...ain't run in a couple years...will take 2500.00. Hey Dad, will that Model 75 fit my 850?...LOL...sure will, I took one off to go on my 276d.

Haven't heard why it quit running, yet. But, he hoping to get the 950 running...

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not there and you know what you have but normally tillers don't use over run clutches because they don't carry a flywheel effect. A lot do have a slip clutch. Just wondering if that could be what you have. Just curious. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLIP-CLUTCH...E-FEMALE-END-TRACTOR-PTO-CLUTCH-/380846200629

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TRACTOR...H-1-3-8-034-FEMALE-amp-MALE-NEW-/380663450927


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

winston said:


> I'm not there and you know what you have but normally tillers don't use over run clutches because they don't carry a flywheel effect. A lot do have a slip clutch. Just wondering if that could be what you have. Just curious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLIP-CLUTCH...E-FEMALE-END-TRACTOR-PTO-CLUTCH-/380846200629
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TRACTOR...H-1-3-8-034-FEMALE-amp-MALE-NEW-/380663450927


Ok Winston....You are right....mine looks more like the slip-clutch. Didn't realize there was such a difference. So how does that over run work? I know tho Slip-clutch does just that, SLIP when you hit that steel pipe buried underground.

Thanks for pointing that out for me, an dI'm not gonna cry because you pointed out that I was Wrong...BUT,,,,I Know now I will be right next time...lol....

Thanks..
edro:Smokin"edro:


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The over run clutch will allow the implement to continue spinning in a pto clockwise direction even when the pto is stopped. Sort of like pedaling a bicycle and then quit pedaling and the bicycle continue to roll forward. On the old tractors without the 2 stage clutches (live pto) the implement momentum (flywheel effect) would keep trying to turn the pto + gears in the transmission therefore pushing the tractor forward. Not very good with words. Hope I made a little sense.

Found this on Tractor Data. Probably explains it better than me. http://www.tractordata.com/articles/technical/overrunning-pto-clutch.html


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep....Clear as mud....kidding....having a ole 2-N ford, I know Exactly what you just said...I always popped her out of gear when stopping, but then you had to wait for everything to completely stop before going again.....a real pain in the ar$e....

So, would you be able to put the 2-N back in gear before the deck stopped? Wait....no because if you popped out of gear, then the over run would not Have to work, the pto would be turning. 
So actually, it works like the Slip-clutch, only looser because a S/C stops when you shut the pto off, where a O/R would keep turning till the momentum stopped the implement. Atleast on a non-live pto tractor

Thanks for the Education

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

smokinmad said:


> Yep....Clear as mud....kidding....having a ole 2-N ford, I know Exactly what you just said...I always popped her out of gear when stopping, but then you had to wait for everything to completely stop before going again.....a real pain in the ar$e....
> 
> So, would you be able to put the 2-N back in gear before the deck stopped? Wait....no because if you popped out of gear, then the over run would not Have to work, the pto would be turning.
> So actually, it works like the Slip-clutch, only looser because a S/C stops when you shut the pto off, where a O/R would keep turning till the momentum stopped the implement. Atleast on a non-live pto tractor
> ...


The ORC lets the engine run the PTO but doesn't let the PTO run the tractor so yes, you could put the tractor back in gear but you would have no reason to.

ORC was one of the first things I bought after hooking a Bush Hog to my 2N.
Works great.


----------

